# Merida e mountain bike?



## kcarbon (Oct 10, 2017)

anyone know this bike?
a guy I ride with just told me he bought one and will be riding it with the group Monday . 
I know the manufacturer but have never seen an e mountain bike they make before.
I have a specialised 2018 comp carbon fsr & enjoy it.


----------

